# x__amour's 2nd baby's birth. Our big secret revealed!



## x__amour

Hi there, thanks for reading my birth story! I'm Shannon, 22. I have a 3 year old "T" (You can read her birth story here.) I've been with the love of my life for almost 6 years. In July of 2013 we decided to TTC our 2nd and on August 23rd, 2013 we found out we were expecting! *We decided to keep the sex a secret* from everyone including family hence our "secret reveal". I had a great pregnancy, no signs of returning preeclampsia, the only issue I had was trying to have a VBAC which was extremely difficult here in Florida. I eventually found a doctor willing and was due on May 4th, 2014 but that did not quite happen.

On April 27th, 2014 (39+0) around 1:30am I started noticing tightening in my bump. It wasn't anything I had ever felt before and took me by surprise. After 7 regular tightenings I decided to start timing them. By 4:00am they were 8 minutes apart and getting more painful. I decided to try and get some sleep while I could. Got maybe a hour but kept waking up during them and around 7:00am warned DH if this got worse I wanted to go in. Was exhausted though and slept until 12:00pm.

When I woke up, the contractions had died down a bit so I decided we were okay. I was making lunch and noticed I kept leaking! It was clear and while it wasn't soaking my underwear, it was definitely making them very damp. Decided to eat and call L&D who said to come in to get it checked. I was hoping and praying this was something as we lived almost an hour from the hospital and it would have sucked to go just to turn back around.

We got to the hospital about 3pm and they tested me for my waters and hooked me up to monitor contractions and baby's heart beat. Turned out whatever I was leaking wasn't my waters but I was having regular contractions 5-8 minutes apart. I was still only ½cm dilated and pretty thick. The triage nurse and my OB were concerned that I lived so far away and something was definitely happening. They were concerned with my BP, which was a little high, and the risk of possible uterine rupture so they wanted to see if I could get myself into active labor by walking. A lot. And I mean a lot, a lot.

So we did! For hours and hours and hours. Finally stopped to get checked and was having crazy contractions almost on top of each other but I was only 1cm. Baby was just not descending! Being a VBAC the hospital could not induce me any way at all. They didn't understand what was going on and decided to move forward with a repeat c-section.

Having another c-section was terrifying for me. I had a horrible experience with my last and was completely freaking out, especially about the spinal. When the OR was ready, I was wheeled back and had to leave DH behind to have the spinal inserted. I was freaking out hardcore. Shaking, crying. The nurse hugged me the entire time and talked me through it and I felt like I was 5 years old but she really helped me. The anesthesiologist did a fantastic job, it actually wasn't horrible and I have a really sensitive back. I think she had to stick me 4-5 times but once it was in everything was great. 

They started the surgery and went to get DH who walked in on seeing my tummy open and almost passed out, lol. We waited a few minutes and then the surgeon warned me about the pressure and a few seconds later there was that beautiful cry! Our *SON* was born! The tears began to flow. They weighed DS and I couldn't believe when they said he was 7lbs, 8oz! DD was overdue and was 6lbs, 5.4oz so I wasn't expecting DS to weigh as much as he did at 39 weeks. He was 18 inches and had a 14.2" head circumference. He was born at 8:51pm, which amused me as his sister was born at 9:51pm, so both born on 51s! Things got a little scary after this. They noticed DS making a "grunting" noise and realized that he had aspirated amniotic fluid into his lungs on this way out. A nurse took DS to the nursery with DH and I was stitched up and wheeled to recovery. 

Recovery was fine, I was coherent unlike my last birth. I was a little loopy and very affectionate, lol. I kept telling DH how much I loved him and the nurse how much I appreciated her help during the spinal and surgery. After 2 hours we were taken up to our room. It was about 12am at this point and DS still wasn't back which was really upsetting. The nurse said he was still grunting and had to be grunt free for an hour before he could come with us but I asked if he could come down for a visit and I finally got to hold my beautiful son around 1am. He was wheeled back and we waited and waited.

It was a very long night with very little sleep but when my nurse was giving me medicine at 6:30am her phone rang and I heard, "Mr. B can go to his room now." We were so excited! I couldn't believe we missed the first 9 hours of our son's life but we were so happy he was healthy and we were finally together.

The next few days were great. I stayed Sunday-Thursday and everything was fantastic. DD was with us the whole time and the entire ward was going on about how there was this angel 3 year old that they couldn't believe how well behaved she was.

Life has been so beautiful. DD is completely engrossed with DS, she can't get enough. She loves to feed him, change him, hold him. The transition to 2 has been surprisingly easy. I just can't get enough of my sweet little prince.

Well, that's that! If you got through that, thank you for reading my birth story!


----------



## Lilly12

Congrats!! He's beautiful :)


----------



## Wannabe Mommy

Both your babies are beautiful!


----------



## teenpregnant

Congrats Shannon! Sorry you didn't get the vbac you were hoping for but glad it all went well! Xx


----------



## babyjan

Aww soooo adorable! I've been looking forward to reading your birth story, lovely pictures and Mr Bryson is adorable.

Congratulations :)


----------



## nic18

Shannon, he's absolutely gorgeous! So sorry you didn't get your vbac but glad everything went so well! Tori looks absolutely smitten with him :cloud9:!
Congratulation to you all :) x


----------



## EloiseAndBump

Congratulations sweetie! He is goregous! :flower: xx


----------



## Starry Night

Congratulations! Sorry that you didn't get your VBAC but I'm glad that nurse was there to make you feel better. And your boy is such a darling! Lovely photos!


----------



## DebbieF

Congratulations! :)


----------



## Excalibur

Congratulations! Loved reading your birth story, I'm sorry to hear that you didn't get the VBAC that you wanted but I'm glad to hear that everything went well, Bryson is gorgeous! :flower:


----------



## Eleanor ace

Congratulations Shannon! He is so cute! I love the pic of Tori looking on as you hold him- what a precious moment :cloud9:


----------



## Eline

Congratulations! You have two very cute kids. I'm glad you had a better experience this time around.


----------



## hakunamatata

Congratulations hon! Gorgeous family.


----------



## smileyfaces

Aww congrats! He is lovely xx


----------



## Bevziibubble

Oh my goodness, he's here! Sorry that you didn't get your vbac that you wanted, but I'm glad everything went well. He's gorgeous! :)


----------



## kerrie24

Congratulations hes amazing!x


----------



## _jellybean_

Aw! Congrats. They're both beautiful! Your lg is such a cutie!


----------



## bluebell

Congratulations :happydance: Both your kids are so adorable, it actually brought a tear to my eye seeing the pic of Tori looking at her brother, so sweet :D

xx


----------



## meli1981

Just read this...and hes beautiful! Many congrats!


----------



## Cheska

Well done and congrats on your little boy. He is beautiful x


----------



## AerisandAlex

Congrats!! He is beautiful :D


----------



## RainbowBaby13

You have a beautiful family.congrats on the baby boy :)


----------

